
Evil Software Du Jour: Google's Cocktail Party Algorithm - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/content/briefs/google-speech-separation/
======
andreyk
Note also the excellent point left at the bottom by Jerry Kaplan. Tricky to
claim how unreasonable coverage was here, we agreed to be fairly critical of
it but there is certainly room for disagreement.

------
bigcoolguy
We need a convenient shorthand for "stop being afraid of everything" that
doesn't require several paragraphs of explanation

